# 5 yr old birman



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name ? John boy
breed? birman
colour/pattern red point
Age? 4 to 5 years
Sex? male
neutered? yes
up to date with vaccinations? No
Are they micro chipped? no
any health problems? none known
Any behavioural problems? none known
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying? no
used to children? yes
if so what age? 8-12 years
how do they get on with other cats? yes
how do they get on with dogs? not sure
indoor or outdoor cat? he lives in an outdoor pen currently with other cats
How many hours are they used to be left alone for? all day
Diet they are on: Asda own cat meat
Litter used if they have a litter tray:Asda own
Where are you in UK? West yorkshire
Reason for re homing? Owner has too many pets and is struggling to afford to keep them all.

Anyone interested will be required to have a home check and pay a sensible donation to ALUK










anyone interested please pm me


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

What a stunning boy!

Getting very tempted to add a new Birman or two


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

lol have to say they are lovely cats but mine is soooooooo naughty,wouldn't be without him though


----------



## tc.catz (May 19, 2010)

Stunning cat. My dad's friend bred/showed them. I have always loved them


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

OMG i wish i could have more cats


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

so do I,but OH says no no no no! (spoils sport)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fell through, he is still looking


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh no 

I am very tempted by this guy, keep saying how good he would look with my other Birman's lol.

AND I did say I wanted a Birman in every colour


----------



## tc.catz (May 19, 2010)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Oh no
> 
> I am very tempted by this guy, keep saying how good he would look with my other Birman's lol.
> 
> AND I did say I wanted a Birman in every colour


Oh do, if it were possible i'd have him in a heartbeat. He'd look lovely stretched across your sofa!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is fine with other cats 2


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol your terrible!

It's not the cats i'm worried about it's the dogs, I think it's a bit daunting to try and introduce an adult cat that has no prior experiance of dogs to them.

As lovely as the dogs are to cats I imagine it would be quite stressful for him.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fully understand I have found a possible home for him so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Went to his new home yesterday


----------

